# Error in profile question



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was looking at a new members profile and seen the old what is 2+2 question.

Since it's obvious 1984 has arrived with the latest breaking scandals I think the correct answer now should be 5.

That is all.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Was looking at a new members profile and seen the old what is 2+2 question.
> 
> Since it's obvious 1984 has arrived with the latest breaking scandals I think the correct answer now should be 5.
> 
> That is all.


5 it is! Unless it's a government published figure like the CPI, unemployment rate, number of honest politicians or such--then it's whatever they say it is.

Ralph


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> number of honest politicians or such--


That one is easy to publish.

0

CW


----------

